# Speaker Enclosure Design Questions



## william9000 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok I have decided to build my own sub box for two Kicker CompVR 07CVR122. I wouuld like to get SPL over SQ from my box with aesthetic appeal coming in a close second. I want to know if a fiberglass container is inferior in sound to a fiberboard/plywood box. Also it is my understanding that I want a ported enclosure over a sealed one. Is This correct?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

If its sturdy and solid, a fiberglass enclosure is fine. Any enclosure that is not solid is going to be bad. 

And yes, ported is usually the easiest way to get loud. For spl you generally want to tune higher than for standard listening. Like in the 50-60 hertz range. now if you want something that will play low and still be obnoxiously loud, port in the 40-45 hertz range in a larger box.


----------



## silentbass (Jan 5, 2010)

depending on desired playing freq. range...u can port around 35hz-40hz for a daily applications..otherwise...higher freqs range around 48-60+hz range is perfect for pure spl application only


----------



## william9000 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answers guys! This website Speaker Enclosure Volume Calculator tells me my subs are better suited for a sealed enclosure. Does anyone know if this is true and also does anyone recomend any web site to help me figure out dimensions and such. WHen you say to tune it to a certain frequency how would I go about doing this. Sorry if these are dumb questions! Thanks in advance


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

RE Enclosure Calculator


----------

